# Unexpected Model 3 test ride!



## Omar C (Aug 28, 2016)

We got a surprise visitor while supercharging after dinner last night in Greenville, SC! This was our first encounter with a model 3 and, to the best of my knowledge, this is one of only a handful in the Carolinas at the moment. The driver was even kind enough to let me and my family poke around and he even took us on a test ride. This car is SOLID!

We've all heard about how pictures don't do this car justice, but I've been so enamored with the pictures and videos I've seen that I'd personally say it looks just as great!! The best surprise was just HOW good the base rims underneath the aero covers look in person. I have no qualms now about getting the base 18's. 

To all owners, if you have the kindness in your heart and a spare few minutes to offer something similar to interested Tesla fans, even if just once or twice, you could very well create an incredible experience for someone. 

Our 15-20 minutes sitting in/touching the car as a family and our short 3-4 minute test ride MORE than sold us on the car but, more importantly, might have been our only chance to experience the car in person before getting ours. This couldn't have come at a better time because we were just coming from a day at the South Carolina International Auto Show (test drove a Bolt and saw a Honda Clarity!) and my wife was starting to consider getting an ICE SUV again! haha.

SO many thanks to the owner, if you're on here, you truly created a magical moment for me and my family!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

And a beautiful color too...!


----------



## Omar C (Aug 28, 2016)

Yessir! Midnight Silver was my front runner choice before seeing it, and now no other color even stands a chance.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info. So, how did it compare to the Bolt, and is an ICE SUV out of the picture now?


----------



## Omar C (Aug 28, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> Thanks for the info. So, how did it compare to the Bolt, and is an ICE SUV out of the picture now?


Full disclosure, I also own a 2013 Model S85.

Bolt: I was pleasantly surprised by this car. It's fun, and has some neat tricks like displaying the rearview camera view on the rearview mirror, and the surround camera birds-eye view. When my wife and I sat in it, we were definitely much closer together than we are in the S...like, basically bumping elbows. The drive is peppy like you would expect from an EV but definitely not like a Tesla. 0-60 was 6.5 secs or something like that...which doesn't bother me, but the acceleration curve didn't feel is sharp as a Tesla. Also, the interior, and the UI on the center console are BUSY...to the point that my head was spinning trying to keep up with the various buttons and screens on the UI (and I consider myself a tech savvy person.). Lastly, I did NOT like the Regen paddle on the steering well...felt very awkward to use coming from the one-pedal driving style of the Tesla.

Comparatively, these are NOT the same cars. As has been said here and elsewhere before, the Bolt is positioned like a 20-25k hatchback (Honda Fit etc...) with a good electric motor. The Model 3, at very first sight, is positioned to (IMO) destroy the likes of an BMW/Audi/etc... It's just as luxurious but in a tighter and more advanced EV package. 

ICE SUV: My wife has very patiently and lovingly put up with my Tesla fandom for sometime. We bought a used Model S in December and she has fallen in love with it and the Tesla lifestyle. BUT, visiting the car show yesterday she got tempted by the "dark side" again and wondered if we would be ok with two EV's and no ICE cars. The 3 sighting definitely sold her though!


----------



## Artdept (Nov 6, 2017)

this wheels look really great. I moghtjust need to stick with those as wel. 
question. does anyone know if they make aero caps for the 19 in wheels?


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

Artdept said:


> does anyone know if they make aero caps for the 19 in wheels?


I doubt it. The better question is, why would you do such a thing!


----------



## Artdept (Nov 6, 2017)

for long diffrence travel?
better range? or no?


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

MichelT3 said:


> What the car reports depends on previous driving habit.
> EPA reports max 334 m for 18" Aero with 55 mph. 19" sport will get you in the region of 290.


Again, all the real world driving reports I've heard of so far have talked about a true 310 miles of range on the sports wheels and I can't seem to find anything to support your 290 number.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Moved all posts related to relative range depending on wheels size & Aeros use here...

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...effect-real-life-range-facts.5687/#post-67306


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

I had a similar experience. A model 3 owner reached out to me on the other forum and offered a test drive so I took him up on his offer. I loved the car except for the rougher than I'm used to ride due to the firm suspension. I still plan on getting a standard range midnight silver with 18 inch wheels.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Steve Martin said:


> I had a similar experience. A model 3 owner reached out to me on the other forum and offered a test drive so I took him up on his offer. I loved the car except for the rougher than I'm used to ride due to the firm suspension. I still plan on getting a standard range midnight silver with 18 inch wheels.


It sounds like you may have test driven one of the early Model 3's before they made the suspension softer. I have one of the softened suspensions and think it needs a higher spring rate and a bit more damping, even when I'm the only one in the car.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> It sounds like you may have test driven one of the early Model 3's before they made the suspension softer.


Yes, that's correct.


----------

